# looking for yak 11 data



## fdracing (Mar 27, 2012)

hi ,

i ma planning to build an yak 11 at 72 % scale as an ultralight aircraft , i ma looking for every infos you have , wing , airfoils , etc ..

i beleive the airfoil used is clark Y H 12 % , anyone knows more on that ???

Tanks in advance


----------



## A4K (Mar 27, 2012)

Apparently there are 120 airworthy Yak-11s remaining worldwide (according to Wiki). If you try googling the owners closest to you, maybe they can help?


----------

